# Yearling filly. Possibly in foal.



## KellyJoArnold (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello. 
First of all, I haven't actually introduced myself properly yet, but I will get to that in time! 

Basically, my parents bought 3 donkeys, a 6 year old Jack, and two yearlings (Filly and gelding.) 
They bought them with the idea of me 'owning' them and looking after them, but stuipidly they threw them all intogether, and not allowing me to seperate them at all. So much for me owning them!! (We live on a farm, so all land is theirs.) 
Anyway, the yearling filly has been running with the jack since the 19th of april. 

Please can I have any advice on what to do? 
How can I tell if she is pregnant? Could she be pregnant? 
What are the risks of her foaling as a two year old? 

Thanks.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Only thing you can do, and the only thing people will advise on here, is to get a vet out. 

And ASAP.

I can't tell you what will or won't happen as I have no idea about birthing so young, but you need to either move them in to different paddocks or geld the jack..


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 

Sometimes a 2yr old foaling out turns out alright but other times it doesn't. The filly may not be physically and/or mentally ready to be a mother at 2yrs of age because she is still a baby. I know of a morgan filly that foaled the spring she turned 2 and her filly had to be raised by a nursing mare part-time and bottlefed to give the nurse mare a break for feeding her own foal. The 2 yr old mother didn't produce milk, her filly had some issues that had to be treated by a vet, and the 2yr old was turned out with others the same age to enjoy growing up and mentally developing like she should. 

A year or so ago, another forum member had a 2yr old filly have an unplanned foal and everything turned out well, she had a healthy foal, lots of milk and was mentally ready for the task of raising her own young. 

Your best bet is to get the vet out, preg check the filly and geld the jack. Even if she isn't pregnant yet, you run the risk she will conceive with each passing month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

